# Kingsford Hardwood Lump



## delta dick (Sep 16, 2008)

Anybody know anything about Kingsford Hardwood Lump? I live in the boonies & my nearest store ran out of the Lazzari Lump that i've been using & will not stock back up till spring. They say they will only stock the Kingsford. I smoke the thru the winter & hate it when I run out of decent lump.


----------



## mrwizardgi (Sep 16, 2008)

This might help:

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag56.htm

Check it out!

J-


----------



## richtee (Sep 16, 2008)

In addition to the NakedWhiz site, I have used the stuff. Works OK for me. Still like that R.O. lump, but it worked fine.


----------



## solar (Sep 16, 2008)

I used it once a few months ago in my Weber kettle, I think I got a bad bag (moisture) because it took forever to get it lit and burning.  Once it got going it worked fine, I used it for grilling some steaks, but haven't used it in my smoker.

I would still use Kingsford lump over their regular charcoal.


----------



## delta dick (Sep 16, 2008)

I guess I shouldn't be worrying, I have a chicken in the smoker rite now. I couldn't see any difference in this coal than the best that I have used. Thanks guys for the replys.


----------



## teeotee (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been using this since our local wally world stopped carrying R.O. I smoked a 9lb brisket and used around 1 1/2 bags on a 10 hours smoke. Although could of probably used less but was experimenting with a new baffle. 
As for how it burns, i used a bag around 12 months back. Was awful stuff, popped and cracked and didn't last long. The bags i bought recently were a lot better. Had a god amount of large pieces, not too many small bits. I didn't notice any popping or spark showers, and it lasted a decent time too. I guess with lump it is possible to get a bad bag since it is not a uniformly manufactured thing.

My only reason for using the R.O over Kinsgford is the price. I get (was getting) R.O for 5.95 and the Kingsford for 6:99.


----------



## davidmcg (Sep 16, 2008)

You don't have a Wal-Mart nearby?  Our closest Wal-Mart is about 30 miles so we typically only go once a month, so I always buy about 10 bags or so of Royal Oak.    Sometimes we end up going twice a month and I again buy another 10 bags.  Other alternative would be to order it off the website and shipped to you.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 16, 2008)

What he said.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 16, 2008)

does not work on electric like the briquets but does work great if lit in a chiney


----------

